# Short sleeve polo shirt with blazer?



## sutats (Apr 25, 2007)

Is it okay to wear short sleeved shirts with blazers? This is for the casual weekender. Thanks!


----------



## Pipps (Dec 20, 2005)

Good evening!

I personally don't like the look. It presents itself as inherently self-contradictory. If you're making enough effort to wear a blazer, then why are you wearing a polo shirt?

I think a shirt collar looks best with a blazer. A nicely pressed placket, with the penultimate button undone as well. Great look.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I think it's fine to wear a blazer with a polo shirt. It dresses it up just a little bit (or, to put it another way, tones down the blazer just a tad).


----------



## sutats (Apr 25, 2007)

Good evening to you too!

rp. I agree with your recommended look, but I deem it a little too formal. What I have is just a simple linen blazer/jacket and I wear it with jeans. I'm opting for a polo short sleeve shirt over a l/s shirt to stay cool with the blazer on. But I want to know what people think.


----------



## Pipps (Dec 20, 2005)

The right blazer and the right polo shirt could definitely work. However, I imagine that the two would have to be well matched.

For instance, a smartish all-purpose blazer might not work with a very casual polo shirt.

I fitted polo would always work best.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

On the other hand, I would nix the polo shirt over long sleeve shirt combo.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Although the concept doesn't particularly bother me, I've yet to find the polo shirt with a collar that lies well under a jacket. Also, I feel just a tad undressed without a tiny bit of cuff showing.


----------



## Alistair (Aug 12, 2007)

Personally, I think the polo/blazer combo says, "I'm going out to dinner so I'll put a blazer over this golf shirt I've been wearing all day. That'll look _snazzy_." Snazziness is better left to someone else. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

If you ask me it looks fine. I do it all the time with khakis and jeans. And with wool slacks I have a couple of polo style sweaters that I wear. I know most folks here disapprove, but hey, I bought the clothes and I'm the one wearing them. If you like it and, even more importantly, if your significant other likes it, do it.


----------



## lee lin (May 2, 2007)

my choice of outerwear with a polo shirt or even a t shirt is usually a navy bedale or a khaki safari jacket. a g9 would be a classic although i don't own one.


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

It's still a billion gazillion times better to wear a casual sport shirt or a buttondown shirt. With a polo shirt, I'd wear a casual jacket.


----------



## DEG (Jan 29, 2005)

It works, but just a little than the options. You should wear a button down collar shirt or an open 3" spread collar, such as BB's Ainsly. Button downs look best. This is so, even after 6 PM, because, sans tie, a button down flatters a jacket more than a shirt with some sort of a non-button down collar. Golf shirts, RL style polo shirts, and their ilk look pretty bad by comparison. However, in the decline of men's attire in the last 10 years, I suppose anything with a jacket is better than nothing, regardless of the shirt style. Dress has gone downhill so.


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Do you like the look?

Do you think that it looks good on you?

If yes then wear it and stop worry what other people think.


----------



## Claybuster (Aug 29, 2007)

I wear polos with sportcoats. It's all in what you like. But, NEVER forget the pocket square.

Danny


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I have worn a polo under a blazer, on a not infrequent basis, during the warmest of the summer temps. From my perspective the combination looks fine.


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

Golf clubs, in my experience, often require members and guests to wear a tailored jacket in the clubhouse bars and restaurant. It is not unusual to see the polo shirt-blazer combination but a button-down shirt is my personal preference too.


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

I've done it - usually going to a beer and wings place where a polo shirt is indicated, but where they're likely to have to air conditioner cranked down to just above freezing. That, and I'm simply addicted to jacket pockets - for wallet, pen, lighter (I don't smoke, but I carry one), phone and stuff. 
It looks ok (next to standard slobwear, it looks divine) but feels odd - collar is always a bit askew and the feel of jacket lining against my bare forearms is foreign.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

I like the look and do it quite often (sometimes with jeans). For me, unless I am going directly to a meeting from the airport, I wear it on flights.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

TMMKC said:


> I like the look and do it quite often (sometimes with jeans).


Don't you know that people over 30 aren't supposed to be wearing jeans unless you are mowing the lawn or clearing the back 40, at least that's what I've read here numerous times. You are over 30 aren't you? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Cruiser said:


> Don't you know that people over 30 aren't supposed to be wearing jeans unless you are mowing the lawn or clearing the back 40, at least that's what I've read here numerous times. You are over 30 aren't you? :icon_smile_big:


At 42, I could care a whit about that silly, silly "rule." I like jeans, look good in them and wear them quite often...though I have found my choice in shirts and sports coats I wear with them has gotten considerably better as the years roll by and my bank account grows! I've stayed in decent shape, so I think I can get away with it. Guys with 48-inch waists are another matter . I am very careful what I wear with jeans, though. Nothing says "middle age" like a guy in cheap jeans and Reeboks (athletic shoes should be worn for athletics).


----------



## spreadcollar (Dec 13, 2005)

I have always liked polos with corduroy blazers for casual/quasi-casual wear... I don't think, however, that a polo with most wool blazers would look optimal. As with most style choices, there are a handful of ways to do it right and a myriad of ways to do it wrong.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

TMMKC said:


> Nothing says "middle age" like a guy in cheap jeans and Reeboks (athletic shoes should be worn for athletics).


Uh oh. I guess I have to plead guilty to this. During the cooler months I wear jeans (Lee, not designer) with a corduroy or tweed sport coat, or Navy blazer, several days a week and quite often wear sneakers, usually with the corduroy jacket. Sometimes Rockports and other times Converse All Stars.

And at 59 I'm quite a bit older than you; however, at 5'9" 145 pounds I think I wear them well. At least no one has told me otherwise and I certainly think my ex-wife wouldn't hold her tongue if she thought I didn't. :icon_smile:


----------

